# Small World Adventures in Janaury



## guyerb (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Folks

Small World has a few openings in January that I would like to tell you about. We also have a Youths Torrent trip for a special price in February. This would be a great chance for you to paddle with your teenager. If you are thinking about a last minute trip then drop us a line, the water level have been great and the hot tub is up and running. - drop us a mail for more information.

Small World Newsletter

January 19th-25th Winter Whitewater IV
January 26th-Feb 1 Torrents IV
February 16th-22nd : Youths Torrent Trip
Feburary 16th-22nd : Torrents IV

Cheers and hope to see you in Ecuador.
Guy


----------

